

Bookmarklet that shows the average viewing time allocation on your landing page - ducktracker
http://trackduck.github.io/attention-map/

======
ducktracker
We create simple tool for designers and web developers for showing heat map of
web users’ viewing time distribution across websites to help arrange elements
on page better. Heatmap based on data from Nielsen Norman Group researches:
[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/scrolling-and-
attention/](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/scrolling-and-attention/)
[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/horizontal-attention-
leans-l...](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/horizontal-attention-leans-left/)

